# Z bar clutch return spring



## Duff (Jan 12, 2020)

I think the Z bar I have for my 66 is actually from a 65, anyways, there's no hole drilled for the clutch return spring. Measuring from the Z bar shaft, how far up the arm should the hole be drilled?


----------



## lust4speed (Jul 5, 2019)

Photo is taken from my '67 service manual. Pretty sure it was the same for '66.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

The same,


----------



## Duff (Jan 12, 2020)

Great pictures, Thanks!


----------

